# Low Light plants dying



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just bought some Low light plants ( cyrpt & amazon sword ) and after 4 days they are starting to die. I have the tank right by the window and get good light, but my tank lights are tinted. I mean I tinted the glass with auto tint 35%.

I dont think the P's are biting them because I see the stems are getting weak. I have just have the 2 plants in a 55. I have 2 HOB filters and I keep the tank at 82 degrees. I have 4 2.5 in RB's maybe theres not enough CO2? And im using sand .... thanks for the help guys.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you using any fets?? You dont have any lights on your tank at all??


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i have the lights on during the day, and fets? fertilizer? hmm no the guy at LFS said it had some already in the little pot thing it came in.... but i also just installed a new AC 110 is the carbon removing too much??


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Im pretty new to this plant thing also but I will try to help a little. Some one will post sometime to say that Im wrong as hell prolly. Being that you have a 55 you might only need bulbs for that. If so get a 6700K bulb. Im told that they are the best for growing plants. As far as the fertilizer thats in the pot is a tab. It will wear off in time. I have also herd that plants will almost die before they get better. If you want a EASY plant to grow get some hornwort. I have one and it has doubled in size in about 2 weeks.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Your tank by the window will only help algae. As far as the plants dying, that would probably be normal. Crypts almost always melt for me, and then a couple of weeks later they will start growing. First, post your tank and water specs, that will help us out. Take off the window tinting, that will not help the plants. If you only have a couple of plants in the tank, I would guess that they are melting, but we need to get you ready for when they are done.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the great help guys, well the reason why I tinted the lights is because the P's always hide when they were on with out the tint. But I figured Low lights so tinting would be ok right ? or am i wrong?

oh and I called the LFS and they asked if i added salt and i told them i did . So plants dont like salt and she recommended a 10% water change...so i did a 30% so we will see what happens... and the tank isnt directly by the window but theres alot of reflected light, is that ok?

and about the param of the water my master test kit should be comin in soon....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Most plants dont like salt, but unless you added a bunch it shouldnt hurt. Just dont add it all the time. Turn down the temp to 78-80 and do water changes weekly. Take a sample of your water into the store you bought the plants, they should be able to test it for you. You need nitrAtes to be at least 5. Post your parameters when you get them. Your P's will get used to the light, so take off the tint.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you get the time, read this, it might help you understand what plants need to live.

I do not consider amazon swords to be low light plants. They are medium light. They could survive in lower light, as long as the tank was running well for plants. But they usually grow slow in even medium light.

I'm not too sure you can dim down your lighting for your fish, and have amazon swords in there.
I'd stick with Anubias, Cryptocorynes, java moss and ferns, Bolbitis, and stuff like hornwart.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

ok I just removed the tint, but my main concern are the p's so hopefully they get use to the light... i just dont want to stress the lil guys out. So i will turn down the heat and continue to do water changes and i will post my water param soon.... thanks guys soo much.

So should I just stop using salt all together??


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

why were you using it in the first place?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh just as a pre caution i guess a general tonic i read somewhere.... is it not that necessary?

oh are the lights that came with the tank good enough? they were included in a tank kit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> oh just as a pre caution i guess a general tonic i read somewhere.... is it not that necessary?
> 
> oh *are the lights that came with the tank good enough*? they were included in a tank kit.


Maybe for the Crypts, but not the sword


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

get the tank away from the window and remove the tint from the glass. 6700k bulbs would be better. Amazon swords work best around 1-2 wpg. If you dont want to hassle with ferts buy some flourish tabs and stick them near the roots of the plants. Also you should take the plants out of the pots. P.S. after 1.5 wpg you should run with CO2. Dippy is right with the brightness of the lights. I think as long as you are consistent with the light schedule the fish will be cool, just dont go flippin the lights on during off hours if ou keep them on a timer they will expect the lights and not freak. I am running almost 4 wpg with my rhom without problems. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

re-cap

1. move away from the window
2. ferts
3.more light (remove the tint it is not needed)
4. remove from pots
5. if you can get 6700k bulbs


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Im pretty new to this plant thing also but I will try to help a little. Some one will post sometime to say that Im wrong as hell prolly. Being that you have a 55 you might only need bulbs for that. If so get a 6700K bulb. Im told that they are the best for growing plants. As far as the fertilizer thats in the pot is a tab. It will wear off in time. I have also herd that plants will almost die before they get better. If you want a EASY plant to grow get some hornwort. I have one and it has doubled in size in about 2 weeks.


I just got back from WalMart and saw some daytime lights but they only had them at 6500k (F15T8) is that ok??


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

yes, that is the correct type of bulb.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

maknwar said:


> yes, that is the correct type of bulb.


cool thanks bro , i probably wouldve killed the p's if it werent for this forum lol


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

From what I have been told on here 6500K are the best to grow plants. Next time you go out pick up a cheap timer that will turn your lights on and off at the same time. I leave mine on for 10hrs then they get shut off. For ferts you can buy this stuff its cheap and its doin a pretty good job for me. Here is the link. http://aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php get the poor mans daily dose (PMDD) I just add 1 drop per gallon as suggested and it has been working great for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

when they die in the beginning its normal because its just getting used to your water conditions so it dies back a bit and regrows. Good luck with this... get some pics up!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Trigga said:


> when they die in the beginning its normal because its just getting used to your water conditions so it dies back a bit and regrows. Good luck with this... get some pics up!


Heres a pic , I just changed the lights to daylight 6500k looks alot better, not as intense as the regular flor. lights the hood came with , i just got in a rena smart heater 300w, and i must say it looks pretty gangster in there haha, and it turns out that it can be connected to a rena canister filter as a intake pipe...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You know you can take that plant out of the pot, and take it apart (gently) 
and have them in many places in your tank, right?

The plant will grow much better like that. Unless you want to keep it all bunched up, it's up to you.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

what he said ^^^


----------

